#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Сохранение чистоты Учения

## Dorje Dugarov

Я рискую быть объявленным пуританцем и прочими эпитетами, но вот посмотрел на "Пхурбу" в Открытом Университете (ссылку не буду давать по понятным причинам), я пришел к выводу что Учение вырождается.

Когда то славный Сачен Кунга Ньинбо и прочие наставники традиции Сакья из за подобной ситуации были вынужденны замуровать тексты старой традиции в ступе.

Для меня Учение глубокая сокровенная истина, которую нельзя выставлять как театр, модную выставку и т.п. Дхарма не нуждается в подобных театральных действий на публику, Дхарма не нуждается в рекламе. К Учению приходят иначе. А видеть как таинство (хотя Учение не тайна) и сокровенные ритуальные действа выставляются на показ публике, мне очень больно.

Очень печально что мы живем в такие времена. Но меня ещё больше это настраивает на ещё большее хранение чистоты Учения в самой сути моего сердца, не разбазаривая его по мелочам в угоду базарной толпе зевак.

----------

Aion (04.05.2011), Dondhup (02.05.2011), Neroli (06.05.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011), Дифо (03.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2011)

----------


## Secundus

в этом мире всегда что-то происходит

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2011), Joy (06.05.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011), Уэф (02.05.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Если что-то любишь, хочешь этим делиться, разве не так? :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Т.е. ты считаешь, что это мероприятие было "базарной толпой зевак" все-таки.  :Smilie: )))))))) Я надеюсь, что до осуждение своего Учителя и обсуждения его действий ты все-таки не дойдешь.

----------

Евгений Грейт (03.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

может всё-таки будем писать по теме, не разглядывая весь инет на предмет чистот и нечистот.

----------

Ersh (02.05.2011), лесник (02.05.2011)

----------


## DraviG

> я пришел к выводу что Учение вырождается.


Все созданное подвержено распаду... дхамма как бы не исключение.
Если было бы иначе - это противоречило бы самой дхамме. (было бы что-то не подверженное распаду)




> Но меня ещё больше это настраивает на ещё большее хранение чистоты Учения


Еще одна причина сравнивать дхамму с драгоценностью.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011)

----------


## лесник

Любое учение вырождается с момента его появления, буддизм тут не исключение (думаю, на форумах других религий можно без труда обнаружить подобные обсуждения). Думаю, надо заботиться о собственной чистоте (и не только физической), тогда с учением все будет в порядке.

----------

Aion (04.05.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011), Денис Евгеньев (02.05.2011), Дондог (03.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.05.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (03.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> я пришел к выводу что Учение вырождается.


А Будда про это не говорил, нет?

----------

Aion (04.05.2011), Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011), лесник (02.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Подобная ситуация была с со старой школой в Тибете веке в 10 - нагпы танцевали на рынке для толпы.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2011), Велеслав (06.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я рискую быть объявленным пуританцем и прочими эпитетами, но вот посмотрел на "Пхурбу" в Открытом Университете (ссылку не буду давать по понятным причинам), я пришел к выводу что Учение вырождается.


А что, там народ над этим смеялся? :Smilie:  А, может, в современной обстановке нужно находить какой-то несколько иной подход к подводимым? Они все также являются ЖС, несмотря на внешнее. И накапливать кармические связи всегда полезно, пусть они не сделаются тут же буддистами.

Практически так можно рассматривать вообще любое тантрическое современное посвящение даже для буддистов. Вы думаете, большинство присутствующих понимают, что они делают? Я была в Дхасе прошлой осенью. Там много людей приехало на Его Святейшество посмотреть вблизи. Всем раздали книжечки с садханами, думаете многие эти садханы делают? Ничего страшного, на него смотрят много совершенно чуждых буддизму людей, и находят его слова общечеловеческими.




> Для меня Учение глубокая сокровенная истина, которую нельзя выставлять как театр, модную выставку и т.п. Дхарма не нуждается в подобных театральных действий на публику, Дхарма не нуждается в рекламе. К Учению приходят иначе. А видеть как таинство (хотя Учение не тайна) и сокровенные ритуальные действа выставляются на показ публике, мне очень больно.


Дхарма нуждается в рекламе, а лучше сказать - в распространении, причем обширном. В противовес всем экзотерическим течениям. Чтобы ее не считали чем-то тайным, изолированным и сектарным. И знали, где искать правильные источники. А то, что неположено слышать чьим-то ушам - они этого и не услышат. 

Учение Будды - сокровенная истина, но оно открыто всем ЖС. А то, что Вам больно - так это надо преодолевать. Если тибетским Учителям не больно ходить по западным ученикам и нести Дхарму, то почему надо нам на это как-то слишком экстремно реагировать? Они , наверно, представляют, что делают?




> Очень печально что мы живем в такие времена. Но меня ещё больше это настраивает на ещё большее хранение чистоты Учения в самой сути моего сердца, не разбазаривая его по мелочам в угоду базарной толпе зевак.


Зеваки - это опять-таки ЖС. Может, в толпе стоят люди. которые накопили достаточно заслуг, и этот момент их именно приведет к буддизму? 

А чистота Учения - это несколько иное. Публичность или тайность не это не влияют. Влияют линия передачи, достойные Учителя и ученики, наши обширные знания, искренняя мотивация и преданность Учению и драгоценным Учителям и всем ЖС.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.05.2011), Дондог (03.05.2011), Евгений Грейт (03.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, о чистоте. Мне также кажется очень важным постоянно памятовать - КАКУЮ конечную ЦЕЛЬ преследует Дхарма, зачем те или иные  внешние опоры, и не привязываться к внешнему. 

http://buddhist.ru/news/2519-anons-v...ra-khentse-rin
http://spiritual.ru/lib/dmat1.html последовательно подставлятьцифры в ссылке

----------

Дондог (03.05.2011)

----------


## Дифо

> Мне также кажется очень важным постоянно памятовать - КАКУЮ конечную ЦЕЛЬ преследует Дхарма...


Что бы памятовать наверное нужно как минимум слышать об этом. Для меня (может не только для меня, поэтому и пишу на БФ) самая тайная часть буддизма это Цель буддизма. Трудно найти какова же Она. Так какую конечную ЦЕЛЬ преследует Дхарма?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Полная и безоговорочная капитуляция сансары  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (03.05.2011), Дондог (03.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (03.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011), Юй Кан (03.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что бы памятовать наверное нужно как минимум слышать об этом. Для меня (может не только для меня, поэтому и пишу на БФ) самая тайная часть буддизма это Цель буддизма. Трудно найти какова же Она. Так какую конечную ЦЕЛЬ преследует Дхарма?


Тоесть, Вы буддизмом занимаетесь без знания главной цели? :EEK!:  Тоесть, Вы не знаете, к какому результату придете? Чего достиг Будда Шакьямуни под деревом бодхи?

Вообще-то это никакая не тайна. 

Хотя понимание, что это такое, хотя бы примерно, приходит только с практикой.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.05.2011), Дифо (03.05.2011)

----------


## Дифо

> Тоесть, Вы буддизмом занимаетесь без знания главной цели? Тоесть, Вы не знаете, к какому результату придете? Чего достиг Будда Шакьямуни под деревом бодхи?
> 
> Вообще-то это никакая не тайна. 
> 
> Хотя понимание, что это такое, хотя бы примерно, приходит только с практикой.


И что написано в книгах о Цели? Напишите здесь на БФ, пожалуйста.

----------


## Джигме

> Полная и безоговорочная капитуляция сансары


И какова ситуация на фронте  на сегодняшний день? :Wink:

----------


## Дифо

:Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И какова ситуация на фронте  на сегодняшний день?


Некоторые уже победили  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (03.05.2011), Джигме (04.05.2011), Кузьмич (05.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (03.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Видимо я как Сачен Кунга Ньингбо, а кто вы мои братья сестры, я не знаю.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вобщем подписываюсь под тем, что я ортодокс, пуританин, старомодный и т.п. самый консервативный человек. Видимо почти как наши братья Тхеравадины.

Братья Тхеравадины, я иду к Вам.

----------

Велеслав (06.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вобщем подписываюсь под тем, что я ортодокс, пуританин, старомодный и т.п. самый консервативный человек. Видимо почти как наши братья Тхеравадины.
> 
> Братья Тхеравадины, я иду к Вам.


Это..... как его...... в общем велкам!  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Братья Тхеравадины, я иду к Вам.


Побьют  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Пурбу с собой брать придется  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (04.05.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пурбу с собой брать придется


На входе отберут. Им не положено  :Smilie:  И про серчем и прочие бесовства тоже, кстати, забыть придется. Потому Бханте вначале и запнулся, что непонятно смеяться или плакать  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (03.05.2011), Джигме (04.05.2011), Дондог (04.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от Dorje Dugarov  
> Вобщем подписываюсь под тем, что я ортодокс, пуританин, старомодный и т.п. самый консервативный человек. Видимо почти как наши братья Тхеравадины.
> 
> Братья Тхеравадины, я иду к Вам.


А че, тхеравадины вполне современные люди, на мой взгляд :Smilie:  Особенно, если они Вас к себе возьмут :Smilie: 

Главное, не циклиться на собственном восприятии. И не пересаживаться зря, - от изменения стула музыка не станет лучче. Вообще-то, и идти далеко никуда не надо :Smilie: Тем более с Пурбой. Себя ж не зарежешь.....

----------


## PampKin Head

Смена ориентации на старости лет, бугага.... ))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, хоть на старости лет..... :Embarrassment:  

А вдруг, - опять не то? :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Видимо я как Сачен Кунга Ньингбо, а кто вы мои братья сестры, я не знаю.





> Братья Тхеравадины, я иду к Вам.


Брат, нас нет. Но тот, кто этого не видит, нам тоже брат.



> "Меня нет, и я никогда не буду, 
> У меня ничего нет и никогда не будет",-
> [От таких слов] глупец ужасается,
> Мудрый же перестаёт бояться.
> 
> Тебе (приверженцу Малой колесницы) не страшно,
> Что всё это не будет существовать в нирване.
> Почему же тебя страшат слова о том,
> Что это и здесь не существует?
> ...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Брат Aion, вы на Землю иногда спускаетесь или только в Девачене пребываете?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Aion

Брат Дорже, проекции отчуждают нас от истинного положения дел и облекают в кокон иллюзий, поэтому необходимым условием психического здоровья является возвращение спроецированных содержаний обратно: 



> Думаю, надо заботиться о собственной чистоте (и не только физической), тогда с учением все будет в порядке.





> Легко увидеть грехи других, свои же, напротив, увидеть трудно. Ибо чужие грехи рассеивают, как шелуху; свои же, напротив, скрывают, как искусный шулер несчастливую кость.
> 
> У того, кто высматривает чужие грехи и постоянно раздражён, увеличиваются желания; он далек от уничтожения желаний.
> 
> *Дхаммапада* 
> 252, 253

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.05.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> А что, там народ над этим смеялся? А, может, в современной обстановке нужно находить какой-то несколько иной подход к подводимым? Они все также являются ЖС, несмотря на внешнее. И накапливать кармические связи всегда полезно, пусть они не сделаются тут же буддистами.
> 
> Практически так можно рассматривать вообще любое тантрическое современное посвящение даже для буддистов. Вы думаете, большинство присутствующих понимают, что они делают? Я была в Дхасе прошлой осенью. Там много людей приехало на Его Святейшество посмотреть вблизи. Всем раздали книжечки с садханами, думаете многие эти садханы делают? Ничего страшного, на него смотрят много совершенно чуждых буддизму людей, и находят его слова общечеловеческими.
> 
> 
> 
> Дхарма нуждается в рекламе, а лучше сказать - в распространении, причем обширном. В противовес всем экзотерическим течениям. Чтобы ее не считали чем-то тайным, изолированным и сектарным. И знали, где искать правильные источники. А то, что неположено слышать чьим-то ушам - они этого и не услышат. 
> 
> Учение Будды - сокровенная истина, но оно открыто всем ЖС. А то, что Вам больно - так это надо преодолевать. Если тибетским Учителям не больно ходить по западным ученикам и нести Дхарму, то почему надо нам на это как-то слишком экстремно реагировать? Они , наверно, представляют, что делают?
> ...


Пема, примеры, которые Вы приводите, говорят об открытости и доступности - это важно и нужно, а вот реклама разная бывает. 
Реклама должна соответствовать Учению!
Если, скажем, для того чтобы привлечь к Дхарме кавказцев, Учителю нужно станцевать лезгинку, может ну нафиг такую рекламу?
А вот, например, ходить по больницам и лечит всех мантрами - это была бы соответствующая реклама. 
Нравственное поведение - соответствующая реклама. 
По небу пролететь в некоторых традициях тоже сгодилось бы.  :Smilie: 

В противном случае Учение может выродиться в то, подо что оно пытается подстроиться. Мимикрия.
И тогда оно уже никому не поможет...



ps
Мы к вам заехали на час,
Привет, бонжур, хелло
А ну скорей любите нас,
Вам крупно повезло
Ну-ка все вместе,
Уши развесьте...
 :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (07.05.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Дорже, а что за Пхурба такая? можно в личку ссылку, интересно?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://www.phurpa.ru/
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1679664
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3545287

----------

Neroli (07.05.2011), Pema Sonam (06.05.2011), Дондог (08.05.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Что бы памятовать наверное нужно как минимум слышать об этом. Для меня (может не только для меня, поэтому и пишу на БФ) самая тайная часть буддизма это Цель буддизма. Трудно найти какова же Она. Так какую конечную ЦЕЛЬ преследует Дхарма?


Бхикку Бодхи в книге "Некоторые основные принципы буддизма" пишет о цели Учения так:

Благодаря тому, что проницательность глубже проникает в пять совокупностей, она открывает путь к более основательным уровням понимания. Это понимание отображается в четком видении Четырех Благородных Истин с их глубоким и полным осмыслением. Это есть то высшее знание, которое уничтожает недостатки ума – неведение, привязанность и ошибочные взгляды – и ведет к его полнейшему освобождению. Эта свобода ума, совместный плод концентрации и мудрости – высшая цель учения Будды, которую надо воплотить, находясь здесь и сейчас с помощью постепенной практики, постепенного прогресса, постепенных достижений.
Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который я только что очертил – прямая дорога к высшей цели буддизма, обретению Ниббаны, полному освобождению от страдания. Однако, Будда был значительнее, чем просто лидер маленькой группы отрекшихся от мира аскетов, ищущих высшую цель с помощью самого быстрого и прямого пути. Он был мировым учителем. Тексты говорят, что он появился в миру, «чтобы принести благо и счастье многим существам, ради состадания к миру». Таким образом, его учение включает в себя не только путь к духовному просветлению, предназначенный для монахов и монахинь, но также и моральный кодекс, воодушевляющий и направляющий людей, живущих в этом мире. Оно также включает в себя всестороннюю программу общественной этики, широко применимой в семейной жизни, межличностных отношениях, экономике и политике.
Буддистская традиция утверждает, что учение Будды призвано осуществить три разновидности блага: благо, относящееся к текущей жизни, благо будущей жизни и высшее благо. Первое – благополучие и счастье здесь и сейчас; второе – счастливое перерождение; а третье – Ниббана, полное освобождение от круга перерождений.

----------


## Neroli

Логос, спасибо. Я уж думала и правда случилось чего...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дык а то. Обычно когда Пхурпа поет в каком-нибудь клубе - он потом по странному стечению сгорает  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (08.05.2011)

----------

